# Intake Test/Mod



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Once spring hits, if there are still no aftermarket intakes, I'll be looking at attaching a cone filter to the stock piping and getting rid of all the silencer and most of the plastic tubing that isn't needed.

So keep me filled in with how your own testing goes


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the 1.8 L auto LS cruze, im trying to replace the the tubing with a chrome pipe so it looks better and im considering buying the K&N filter but im wondering if theres any possibility that GM will come out with a performance part intake like they did for the 2.0l cobalt. but i have a feeling the 1.8 will be left out of anything cool.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

just to feel everyone in injen plans to design a intake soon im be the test for the 1.8 he still needs a 1.4 and injen might do an exhaust so stuff is coming


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah it usually take awhile for the aftermarket to get stuff out but once they start it'll be a wave of support. I went though the same crap with my Civic. My Pontiac was another story. Nothing came out for the 3.6L lol


----------



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

Im was thinking about doing the K/N drop in until there is a kit made out there . Would be sweet if they were to make a ram air kit without a hood modification like somehwere in that big gap between the bumper and radiator . Hopefully if it is a cone intake that wont shrink like mine did on my goat . Lord im still trying to figure out how that happened . U think the little turbo would benefit from a new BOV .


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

some_goat said:


> Im was thinking about doing the K/N drop in until there is a kit made out there . Would be sweet if they were to make a ram air kit without a hood modification like somehwere in that big gap between the bumper and radiator . Hopefully if it is a cone intake that wont shrink like mine did on my goat . Lord im still trying to figure out how that happened . U think the little turbo would benefit from a new BOV .


It's my understanding that automatics don't really need a BOV since they carry the boost during shift


----------



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

> It's my understanding that automatics don't really need a BOV since they carry the boost during shi


I get the 2 confused sometimes so i forget which needs what . But with this transmission i dont really know anything . Never had a transmission i cant check the fluids on . And with the way it shifts is still strange to me .


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

the shifting improves itself. after 4k miles i think its smooth like butter, i have no issues with it now, and im close to 5k i think


----------



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

Yall think we can fit a ram air style intake behind the bumper ?


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

some_goat said:


> Yall think we can fit a ram air style intake behind the bumper ?


there's already a ram intake hood.


----------



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

> there's already a ram intake hood.


I should restate my post then , i mean behind the front grill . Looks to be alot of room between the grill and radiator. Trying to find some solutions that dont require to many modifications .


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how the screws come out of the fender wells in order to remove the bumper? I tried removing them a while back by twisting them but they just turned and didnt seem to unscrew... I think I'm gonna lay in a snowbank and try to remove my bumper tomorrow.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Does anyone know how the screws come out of the fender wells in order to remove the bumper? I tried removing them a while back by twisting them but they just turned and didnt seem to unscrew... I think I'm gonna lay in a snowbank and try to remove my bumper tomorrow.


try to unscrew them with very little pressure and they should come right out. if you put to much pressure on them they will spin forever.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

osiris10012 said:


> try to unscrew them with very little pressure and they should come right out. if you put to much pressure on them they will spin forever.


Hmm, interesting. I think I'm going to try that out in the morning.


----------



## James (Jan 11, 2011)

I have removed the bumper. There is a total of 16 screws i believe. 4 in the front and six on each side(three in fender well and three under the bumper on each side). there is on top of there grille four pop type things. I also have an rs I don't Know if they are different. also once all screws are removed pull gently on each side there is tabs holding the bumper it will just pop right off. I placed a sheet down as to not scratch the paint. puting the bumper back is easy just remember too put the plastic skid plates back over the bumper before putting it completely back on.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I just replaced my filter with a K&N and i was shocked how restrictive the stock filter is. It also had a foamy filter as well that was attached to it. How do you guys take out the air silencer. I tried pulling out that baffle thats in the tubing but no chance at all seems like i need to pull out the inner linings in the fender to get to it, not sure hwo anyone has gotten to it to pull it out. Is that hole that the box gets attached to at the bottom the entire silencer? if you disconnect from there and let it sit loose meaning its not properly lined up with the hole were else does it pull air in from.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

So I went outside today and froze my butt off to unscrew the whole bumper but not have it pop off. Epic fail. So much for removing the intake tubing and the silencer. I guess I'll wait until an intake comes out, no biggie.



TGreyCruze said:


> I just replaced my filter with a K&N and i was shocked how restrictive the stock filter is. It also had a foamy filter as well that was attached to it. How do you guys take out the air silencer. I tried pulling out that baffle thats in the tubing but no chance at all seems like i need to pull out the inner linings in the fender to get to it, not sure hwo anyone has gotten to it to pull it out. Is that hole that the box gets attached to at the bottom the entire silencer? if you disconnect from there and let it sit loose meaning its not properly lined up with the hole were else does it pull air in from.


From what I understand the silencer is below the intake box (where you put your filter) in the fender/bumper area. You can't remove it without the bumper coming off. If you pull the intake box out of the hole which leads to the fender (and the silencer) then it is pulling air from inside the engine bay, which I wouldn't advise doing (warm air = bad).


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks VictoryRed08, just goes to prove we really need a aftermarket intake system.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

TGreyCruze said:


> Thanks VictoryRed08, just goes to prove we really need a aftermarket intake system.


No prob. I totally agree. I hear ZZP is getting close on the intake, I may wait until k&n comes out with one, I love their intakes.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

some_goat said:


> I should restate my post then , i mean behind the front grill . Looks to be alot of room between the grill and radiator. Trying to find some solutions that dont require to many modifications .


Look in the fog light install thread ("I can see" or something like that), a member has pics showing the front of the car with the facia taken off. The stock intake pipe goes right behind the grille opening on its way up to the rad support/latch shroud. Cooking up some sort of ram air intake should be easy, but I doubt you'll see much of a "ram effect" benefit over the stock intake location since it's already located in a high pressure zone at the front of the car.


----------

